# 45ACP Which One



## XRacer (May 4, 2011)

I've shot a 9mm for years and just got a Beretta PX4 Storm Compact which I really like now that a couple issues have been resolved but it just doesn't have enough bang. I'm really interested in getting a 45ACP to get some of the bang factor. Which of these two, the Springfield XDM or the Smith & Wesson M&P would be the most accurate and or most reliable. The trigger take up on the XDM was smoothe where the trigger on the M&P felt gritty, is that typical of an M&P or an exception. Any other suggestions in the under $600.00 range would be apriciated as well, those are just two that I was drawn to because I like the way they look and feel in my hand.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I prefer M&P. Mine is very accurate. The gritty trigger will smooth out with use plus there is a $35 quick fix for it. An Apex Tactical, safety plunger approx. $35 will eliminate the grit immediately.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I like the XD, and own 2 XD45s, one of them being the Compact version.

I haven't tried the M&P or the XDm, but I'm confident that both are good. I can tell you that the trigger gets pretty sweet on an XD at around 1000 rounds fired.


----------



## spanish073187 (Dec 22, 2010)

Magnum Research
Magnum Research offers a really nice .45 auto. I have the original IWI Jericho 941 baby eagle in 9mm (imported by KBI rather than MR) and its a very reliable, comfortable, accurate, fun pistol to shot. They usually go for around $5-600, but a bit hard to come by down in FL at least.


----------



## XRacer (May 4, 2011)

Anyone else have two of these, I could use a comparison.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Glock 30 (double stack) or the Glock 36 (single stack).

The G30 holds 10 +1; the G36 holds 6 +1.

The G36 is about 0.100" thinner than the G30.

I've read that the G30 is one of Glock's most accurate weapons. I would surmise that is because of the relatively short barrel and robust slide and frame. (Or maybe the claim is just a fiction. I have not personally compared them.)


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Beretta PX4 or the Stoeger Cougar.


----------

